# Microcontrolador PIC16F628A



## del Amo (Jul 20, 2007)

Qedaria muy agradecido si elguien pudiese informaciónrmarme donde conseguir un libro o manual para la programación del PIC16F628A en ENSAMBLADOR, si es que existe, para mi seria muy interesante, ya que la programacion en Basic y en C resula algo mas complicada. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mabauti (Jul 20, 2007)

Hasta donde yo se , no hay libros especificos para el pic16f628; lo que si estoy seguro es que hay varios sobre el pic16f84 (yo tengo el de "Desarrollo de Proyectos" ) .

En si las instrucciones son casi las mismas , lo que varia son las que manejan los dispositivos adicionales.

Aui hay un tutorial del 628 en ingles : http://www.winpicprog.co.uk/pic_tutorial.htm


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 20, 2007)

te sirve cualquier libro sobre pic's de la serie pic16. Lo unico que cambia son los perifericos pero el funcionamiento es el mismo.

Cuidado con ese modelo en concreto, recuerda que se debe configurar correctamente las patillas de los comparadores analogicos como digitales. Viene por defecto como analogicos.

Yo te recomendaria primero progames un poquito en asm y te pases luego a C, no es tan dificil como parece y para programas un poco largos se simplifican mucho las cosas.


----------



## pic-man (Jul 20, 2007)

Para aprender a programar el pic 16f628 (y en general cualquier pic de la gama media 16F) te recomiendo este sitio:

http://micropic.wordpress.com/

Creo yo que todo ahí está muy bien explicado y creo eso porque lo explico yo mismo    pásate por ahí que de seguro aprendes


----------



## mabauti (Jul 20, 2007)

buen sitio, pic-man; solamente que te falta aclarar y extender  sobre las opciones (fuses) del 'f628


----------



## iova (Jul 27, 2007)

Yo estoy tratando d epasar un programa en asm que funciona en 16F84 a un 16F628 y no hay caso!! El tema de los fuses y de los comparadores etc no los puedo resolver..........alguien que la tenga clara podria poner una configuracion de manera tal que el 628 funcione como un 84??? Antes que me digan..que al pedo..pero estaria bueno arrancar con una configuracion o seteo de un 628 anulando lo que lo diferencia con el 84 y a partir de alli empezar a activar lo que usemos del 628 que no traiga el 84..se entiende la idea??????? desde ya muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## mabauti (Jul 27, 2007)

El tema de los fuses viene en la hoja de datos, de ahi te puedes agarrar y en piclist.com hay ejemplos sobre eso. Suerte


----------

